
Solar and storage projects drive utility-scale deployment of batteries: Navigant - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/solar-storage-projects-to-drive-utility-scale-deployment-of-batteries-na/551724/
======
toomuchtodo
Summary:

* Storage-plus PPAs are already less expensive than the levelized cost of energy (LCOE) for combined cycle natural gas in the United States, according to a recent report from Navigant Research. (My note: BIG DEAL, coal and natural gas [peakers and combined cycle gas turbine] will not be built)

* Lithium-ion batteries are one of the main drivers in the growth of the utility-scale energy storage market, accounting for almost 30% of non-pumped storage capacity developed since 2011, the report found.

* The report comes amid growing expectations that electric utilities increase their investment in storage-plus renewable energy projects as power purchase agreement (PPA) prices continue to fall and adoption expands.

~~~
SEJeff
This is really great news for Tesla and seems to fit into the "mass production
of industrial batteries makes them cheaper" narrative.

------
choeger
Now we should expect a growing investment in battery production, right? Or
does the sinking cost reduce the potential profit too much, i.e. who would now
invest 1000$ into a battery factory that produces at price x$/MWh?

~~~
woodandsteel
Presently announced plans will triple battery production in the next 4 years

[https://cleantechnica.com/2019/03/31/global-lithium-ion-
batt...](https://cleantechnica.com/2019/03/31/global-lithium-ion-battery-
planned-capacity-grows-4-in-a-single-month-charts/)

------
sandworm101
I don't understant why LI-ion batteries are being used in such locations. They
are definitely better in terms of energy density, but when size/weight isn't a
concern, why are oldschool lead acid batteries not competitive? They are
cheap, well-understood, and easily recyclable at end of life. Lithiums are
more expensive and difficult to recycle. I understand why they are favored in
vehicles, but for massive grid installs?

~~~
Robotbeat
Lead acids have very poor cycle life compared to lithium ion, unless you only
use a small amount of their capacity such that the usable cost per kWh between
the two are nearly the same.... but lithium ion prices have continued to
reduce such that the usable price per kWh for lithium ion is now lower.

Additionally, the round trip efficiency of lithium ion batteries is higher
than lead acid. Plus, the added weight of lead acid further increases
installation costs. So when all is said and done, lithium ion is now superior
to lead acid for grid storage.

Exceptions exist when the simplicity of managing a lead acid battery comes
into play. Lithium ion batteries need to be babied. Lead acid can be just
thrown onto a DC power bus.

~~~
calvertdw
Just wondering: Is the environmental impact upon decommissioning a
consideration? I'm not sure what important variables are involved in that.

------
AtlasBarfed
Solar + batteries is cheaper than natural gas? I knew it was beating coal, but
natural gas? How recent is that?

Is LCOE the primary driver of power generation investment?

~~~
diafygi
Within the past few years, solar+batteries is starting to win bids against new
natural gas generation in many common peak-related situations (not all yet,
but increasingly so). The expectation is that solar+storage will win most
peak-related bids by 2025 and then win most baseload bids by 2035.

[https://www.woodmac.com/press-releases/batteries-
renewables-...](https://www.woodmac.com/press-releases/batteries-renewables-
displacing-gas/)

After that, it will likely start to displace existing natural gas similar to
what it's doing for coal now.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/energyinnovation/2018/12/03/plu...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/energyinnovation/2018/12/03/plunging-
prices-mean-building-new-renewable-energy-is-cheaper-than-running-existing-
coal/)

